# North Florida Creepy House



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

May and June I was living in Havana Florida and commuting into Tallahassee, and each day I would drive by this really creepy looking house (I think it is abandoned). The kind of house kids would dare each other to go in and explore at night. Had to take a picture:


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

AH that's so cool!
I wish that was near me!
I'd film a movie there!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Film a move???
I'D LIVE THERE!
HALLOWEEN 24/7...EVERY DAY OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Haha well I'm not as bad as some of you when it comes to Halloween. XD


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Live there? Film a movie? Best I could do was take a picture while I was driving by ( you can see part of my truck in the bottom of the picture). Didn't want to hang around and **** anything off.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I would not even gotten THAT close Johnny....
(Furr who is the biggest chicken in these parts)


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I can just picture the old guy coming out with shot gun in hand "get off my property boy"


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great House..
Wouldnt mind at all to having a party there.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah that does look a wee bit scary to me.... I would go in it but not alone.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

That's not even as creepy as the abandoned place near where I live!
AND I've been in it and plan to film something at it!
Check it out:
























Here's me checking out the cellar around back!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Actually the house you found looks cooler, but you don't know what the inside looks like. It might not be so bad haha. ;]


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Might look like Restoration Hardware inside, ahahahaha.

Erick, what's all that red stuff on the walls? :-O


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Definitely two cool houses. Kinda reminds me of the movie, "Deliverance". The picture that HJ took has a neat setting around it. Man, I would love to have candles in the windows and lit pumkins on the porch and try to coerce some TOTs in the neighborhood to venture up for their candy.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> Might look like Restoration Hardware inside, ahahahaha.
> 
> Erick, what's all that red stuff on the walls? :-O


Blood of small children, what else? 
Haha I'm sure some kids put it there to look like blood.
As creepy as the house is, I don't believe there's anything actually bad about it haha.


----------



## Kaeleb (Oct 9, 2006)

Johnny,

Where exactly is this house? I live in Tally and would love to see it!

~K



heresjohnny said:


> May and June I was living in Havana Florida and commuting into Tallahassee, and each day I would drive by this really creepy looking house (I think it is abandoned). The kind of house kids would dare each other to go in and explore at night. Had to take a picture:
> QUOTE]


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Kaeleb said:


> Johnny,
> 
> Where exactly is this house? I live in Tally and would love to see it!
> 
> ...


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

You think that is creepy. I got one word for ya....

DETROIT


----------



## mountainflowr (Sep 22, 2006)

Ya'll are brave. I would NOT go into any of those houses.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow! What a great haunt these houses would make! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

